# I'm new: Hashi's and Diabetes



## ANewDay (Nov 4, 2009)

In 2006 I found out I had Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. Don't remember results; however my new PCP sent me to an Endo. He put me on Synthyroid 150 (not even sure if that's the correct way of stating dosage); later it was reduced down to 125 then 100. Endo did what I remember was an ultrasound which confirmed diagnosis. By the way during that summer, my weight jumped up almost 25 pounds with no diet changes. I took the meds for about a year and must say I know better but literally dropped out of the medical system. I knew better, but the old scenario of working many hours/long trip to see Dr's/and oh yes...DENIAL set in. I stopped taking all my meds including high blood pressure meds. Real smart huh??? During that time my blood glucose levels were a bit elevated, but the nothing much was said about that; the concentration being on the thyroid issue.

OK, fast forward to just about a month ago. Oh yes, the only Dr I continued to see was my Allergist...has actually become a friend since he's a client of mine (I'm a Travel Agent). He sent me an email asking about a Greek Isle cruise and added: "I hope all is well with you!" I replied to his email about the cruise and added: "I've had a pretty good allergy season; however have had some out of nowhere nosebleeds." 5 minutes later my cell rang and it was my Allergist. He asked about the cruise and quickly said: I will be in the office near you on Friday...what time can you come in? He handed the phone to the receptionist and 2 days later I was in his office. Nosebleeds ended up needed a trip to the ENT and a blood vessel cauterized (sp?). He was concerned that my BP was up a bit and made me promise to make an appt with his (said he is a brilliant Doc) PCP...and said loud and clear: TODAY! I really heard the care and concern in his voice and the miracle was: I did make the appointment and as directed, gave my Allergist's name. The shocker: I had an appointment 3 days later on Monday. Sorry for all the details...that's just me!

My new Doc of course put me back on my BP meds; and since I mentioned the thyroid issue ordered tests. I mentioned I've been having some urinary tract symptoms, so he did a urine test as well; and set me up for a physical. I left the office very satisfied that I now have a Doc that is right on his game; is close; and someone who actually listens to a patient and is someone who has good people skills too. I left the office and was just about back to my office when my cell rang. It was the Dr's office saying they wanted to do another test. There was sugar in the urine...time for an A1c. Went back right back; they did the test and I went back to work...about an hour later cell rang again...the nurse simply said: "You have diabetes; your A1c came back an 11...now I know enough to know that is beyond denial time...I knew right then my life had just changed for life! She said he wanted to see me the next day.

Went back and in addition to the Diabetes; he simply said: "Your thyroid is gone." I kinda laughed and said: "Where did it go?" He said: "Your body ate it!"
I thought he was kidding. He wasn't. He ordered antibody tests, and when those results came back here's the stats:

TSH: 14
Anti TPO: 378 (supposed to be less than 35)
Thymoglobulin: 473 (supposed to be less than 20)

When the results of the antibody tests came back I finally realized he wasn't kidding...my body did eat my thryoid! Now I'm in the here and now...I know I will be on Thyroid meds the rest of my life, and I'm doing everything on my end to control my diabetes. My levels have started to come down; oh yes, in the last several years the 25 pounds I gained in 2006 has come down another 15 pounds (8 this month since I've made serious diet changes). I will say it's been an agonizing 8 pounds, but I know my thyroid is a big issue with weight loss.

OK, I've given all the above details to first of all introduce myself and to also ask: Does anyone else have experience with Hashi's and Diabetes? I've read that having both is a challenge...but then again: I'm not in denial anymore and looking forward to a long healthy life!!!

Thanks for listening and sorry for my very long post...

It is a NEW DAY!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ANewDay said:


> In 2006 I found out I had Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. Don't remember results; however my new PCP sent me to an Endo. He put me on Synthyroid 150 (not even sure if that's the correct way of stating dosage); later it was reduced down to 125 then 100. Endo did what I remember was an ultrasound which confirmed diagnosis. By the way during that summer, my weight jumped up almost 25 pounds with no diet changes. I took the meds for about a year and must say I know better but literally dropped out of the medical system. I knew better, but the old scenario of working many hours/long trip to see Dr's/and oh yes...DENIAL set in. I stopped taking all my meds including high blood pressure meds. Real smart huh??? During that time my blood glucose levels were a bit elevated, but the nothing much was said about that; the concentration being on the thyroid issue.
> 
> OK, fast forward to just about a month ago. Oh yes, the only Dr I continued to see was my Allergist...has actually become a friend since he's a client of mine (I'm a Travel Agent). He sent me an email asking about a Greek Isle cruise and added: "I hope all is well with you!" I replied to his email about the cruise and added: "I've had a pretty good allergy season; however have had some out of nowhere nosebleeds." 5 minutes later my cell rang and it was my Allergist. He asked about the cruise and quickly said: I will be in the office near you on Friday...what time can you come in? He handed the phone to the receptionist and 2 days later I was in his office. Nosebleeds ended up needed a trip to the ENT and a blood vessel cauterized (sp?). He was concerned that my BP was up a bit and made me promise to make an appt with his (said he is a brilliant Doc) PCP...and said loud and clear: TODAY! I really heard the care and concern in his voice and the miracle was: I did make the appointment and as directed, gave my Allergist's name. The shocker: I had an appointment 3 days later on Monday. Sorry for all the details...that's just me!
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to the board. If you did not pay attention to every last detail, you would not be a good travel agent. Just had to throw that in first off.

You have some challenges but it can be done. I trust you have counseled w/ a dietician and have the glycemic index down pat?

Where that it were that simple though. I know several w/ Hashi's and diabetes and they truly are challenged balancing the thyroid and the diabetes. However, they do do it so it can be done. Hopefully you have a good medical support team? This is essential.

I am wondering if you should at least get an ultra-sound of your thyroid? Due to the high presence of thyroglobulin, your thyroid is far from dead as this is produced by thyroid cells.

http://www.mythyroid.com/thyroglobulin.html


----------



## ANewDay (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Andros for the link and encouragement! Thanks too for the chuckle...I've been know to mention to my clients that an anal travel agent is a good thing!

I really do feel good about my new PCP. I've had both good and bad...and the difference is most always quite easy to spot! After my appointment, I have found that he is an Internist, and his specialty is diabetes and thyroid issues. Talk about a coincidence??? I will ask about an ultrasound...it should be a revealing comparison with one done in 2006. I have had an appointment with a Nurse Educator; and just yesterday had the first of two 4 hour sessions for Comprehensive Diabetes Education. We (my husband went with me) go again next Tuesday. I won't say I have the glycemic index down pat...but I'm trying to be on the fast track to knowledge!

I'm looking forward to checking out the link you provided. I have so much to learn, that's for sure. Thanks again!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ANewDay said:


> Thanks Andros for the link and encouragement! Thanks too for the chuckle...I've been know to mention to my clients that an anal travel agent is a good thing!
> 
> I really do feel good about my new PCP. I've had both good and bad...and the difference is most always quite easy to spot! After my appointment, I have found that he is an Internist, and his specialty is diabetes and thyroid issues. Talk about a coincidence??? I will ask about an ultrasound...it should be a revealing comparison with one done in 2006. I have had an appointment with a Nurse Educator; and just yesterday had the first of two 4 hour sessions for Comprehensive Diabetes Education. We (my husband went with me) go again next Tuesday. I won't say I have the glycemic index down pat...but I'm trying to be on the fast track to knowledge!
> 
> I'm looking forward to checking out the link you provided. I have so much to learn, that's for sure. Thanks again!


Good for you guys!! Awesome. Won't hurt hubby to follow that diet as well so that he does not get diabetes.

We learn as we go.


----------



## ANewDay (Nov 4, 2009)

quote: "Good for you guys!! Awesome. Won't hurt hubby to follow that diet as well so that he does not get diabetes.

We learn as we go." end quote:

Actually my husband has had diabetes since the late 80's/early 90's. He's on meds; but hasn't had good levels for a while now. With my diagnosis he has been very supportive and is actually seeing his numbers come down too!

I've now completed the 2nd 4 hour session; learning new things everyday!

Now here's my latest question: Andros, you mentioned that you know a couple people who have both diabetes and Hashi's. I haven't come up with much information on people who deal with both. It's been a bit over a month, and my numbers are coming down; but not fast enough for me. From what I've heard Metformin takes about 4 weeks to kick in fully...How long does it take for Levothyroxine (I'm taking 100MCB Levoxyl) to kick in?

Can you tell I want my results to match how hard I am working to do it right?

Thanks for any advice, and if anyone deals with both Hashi's and diabetes, I would love to hear your feedback!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ANewDay said:


> quote: "Good for you guys!! Awesome. Won't hurt hubby to follow that diet as well so that he does not get diabetes.
> 
> We learn as we go." end quote:
> 
> ...


From what I can ascertain, it is a constant 7 day a week project. No free days on the diet. The 2 I know tell me that "cheating" just does not cut it and not only does it send their glocose into a tither but the TSH as well. So.....................they try their best to tow the line. It "is" hard but beats the alternative of not feeling well.


----------



## ANewDay (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback. Actually I haven't had any what you call 'free' days, and I'm looking at this new lifestyle for the rest of my life.

I've been dealing with stress this week (a daughter who called off her wedding 2 1/2 weeks prior to wedding date) and have seen my BG levels go UP; especially when I'm dealing with the emotional aspects (my incredible 2 1/2 year old grandaughter). I've been dealing with that by leaving my desk and going for even a 10 minute walk (working for a living is a pain isn't it?); and have seen numbers come down even with that little amount of exercise...which is a very good thing!

I've lost almost 13 pounds this last month; and have to say...not the results I'm used to; but at least it's in the right direction, so I just have to be patient.

By the way, how long does it take to see thryoid meds kick in?

Thanks again for your input! I see my Primary Care Dr next week so I'l be able to see what he says too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ANewDay said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Actually I haven't had any what you call 'free' days, and I'm looking at this new lifestyle for the rest of my life.
> 
> I've been dealing with stress this week (a daughter who called off her wedding 2 1/2 weeks prior to wedding date) and have seen my BG levels go UP; especially when I'm dealing with the emotional aspects (my incredible 2 1/2 year old grandaughter). I've been dealing with that by leaving my desk and going for even a 10 minute walk (working for a living is a pain isn't it?); and have seen numbers come down even with that little amount of exercise...which is a very good thing!
> 
> ...


Good for you re changing your life-style. In actuality, folks like us are more likely to live longer than our counterparts "if" we take care of ourselves. I personally am very motivated to do that. I opt for quality of life; whatever it takes. And..............it takes a lot but what better do we have to do w/ our lives?

It generally takes about 6 to 8 weeks for the thyroxine to kick in at which point you should have labs and doc should titrate your thyroxine up or down as needed. This process should continue until you are euthyroid (stable and feeling great.)

It's a shame about the wedding but maybe it is for the best on the long-haul.


----------



## ANewDay (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks again for your encouragement and now I know a time frame for the thyroxine to really kick in. Now I know I have to be patient and just keep treating myself well! I can't believe how my attitudes have changed this last month. I really do feel like finding out I have major issues is a good thing for me. I don't think I would have emerged from denial without a major wake-up call!

Again, thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ANewDay said:


> Thanks again for your encouragement and now I know a time frame for the thyroxine to really kick in. Now I know I have to be patient and just keep treating myself well! I can't believe how my attitudes have changed this last month. I really do feel like finding out I have major issues is a good thing for me. I don't think I would have emerged from denial without a major wake-up call!
> 
> Again, thanks!


You are most welcome and I hope you hang around. There is a lot of useful information here and we have some very very nice posters.

If nothing else, your encouragement of others would be welcomed.


----------

